# Frequent Mistypes: The Subjective lens problem



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I would expect the subjective lens determines equally accurate results in typing yourself as an objective one. Since we often view character traits that are different to our own in a negative light, we tend to have a good awareness of what we're definitely not. Also, I remember reading somewhere that self-typing tests are more accurate than any other methods.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Neverontime said:


> I would expect the subjective lens determines equally accurate results in typing yourself as an objective one. Since we often view character traits that are different to our own in a negative light, we tend to have a good awareness of what we're definitely not. Also, I remember reading somewhere that self-typing tests are more accurate than any other methods.


I would have to agree. Who else could accurately see our constant patterns of behavior other than ourselves? Family could, perhaps, be a secondary choice in such situations - depending on how close/open we are with our families. Of course everyone is subjective and partial to their own point of view, but that's impossible to avoid.For example, holier-than-thou posters who try to convince you that you've mistyped yourself because of a, b, and c, when they've only see you interact through a computer screen. I fail to understand how these same people could logically convince themselves not only that they're objective while everyone else is subjective, but that they know you well enough to type you with any accuracy after seeing you post x amount of times. I can't tell you how many times I've gone to discussion groups only to be told that I was mistyped because the percentages of my type were "low". It's ridiculous to me. Perhaps tests aren't the most accurate, but when you've taken so many tests and continuously have the same results (even when the questions themselves aren't obviously leading), your SO has the same observations, your family has the same observations, friends that have known you for years have the same observations... the whole, "you're subjective" argument only goes so far. Who can we trust, then? Those who know us more deeply than we know ourselves, or a stranger on a discussion board who wants to be one of the rare types and is overly eager to dissuade? Yes, I can relate to wanting to feel like one of the "only ones" but I'm not going to ignore all principles of logic or pretend like I know someone from Adam in order to validate my own unique existence.


----------

